# comparisons J100 vs Alerion 28



## jadkkd (Aug 8, 2007)

I am looking into buying a good sailing daysailing boat. I don't plan to sleep on it but would like a marine head and inboard engine. I've narrowed the search to the J100 and Alerion 28. How much light air sailing will I be giving up the the alerion 28 and will my wife be hanging on with her fingernails with the J100? Just trying to narrow down the tradeoffs. Thanks for any help!


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Both are excellent, excellent boats. The Alerion has been around a little longer and you can find used ones at reasonable prices. They are simply stunning boats. I _think_ the resale would be better with the Alerion.

The J is definitely more performance oriented, but it looks fairly sedate, compared to the 105, for example. I've sailed against one, but I've never been aboard a J100.

Although I am a huge fan of J-Boats (I own a J/30), I would lean more towards the Alerion if you aren't planning to race. It should be a very easy boat to sail, it strikes me as having a more comfortable cockpit, and I really love the looks.

Both are great boats though.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The way I look at it, they are both built in the same place so have equal build quality, so it simply comes down to ease of handling, cost, and sailing ability, and I am not going to comment on cost. The J-100 should be a better sailing boat and easier to handle. The older Alerion 28's had a J-27 rig, (not that easy a rig to handle) especially since they relied on big genoas in light air, and the new ones have some kind of Hoyt creation, promoted as easy to handle but which limits the tools to deal with changeable conditions, tools which come standard as a part of the J-100 rig. I would think that the 'wife hanging on by her fingertips' would be pretty much the same between the two but the J-100 would sail rings around the Alerion.

Jeff


----------



## jadkkd (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for your responses. Money aside I think the looks of the alerion 28 are suberb, but the sailing qualities of the J100 are superior. If that alerion sails anywhere near as good as she looks I think I'm headed that way!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Alerion is Slooow*



jadkkd said:


> Thanks for your responses. Money aside I think the looks of the alerion 28 are suberb, but the sailing qualities of the J100 are superior. If that alerion sails anywhere near as good as she looks I think I'm headed that way!


 per http://www.phrfne.org/page/handicapping/base_handicaps the various Alerion 28 models (five???) rate from 165 to 177 while the J100 (5 configs) rates from 78 to 102. My reading of these numbers is that while the Alerion is a sharp looking boat, it is not much of a sailing performer, the J100 would be two classes ahead.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Isn't the J100 a bigger boat than the A28??? I thought the J100 was a ten-meter boat, about 32' versus the 28' Alerion.


----------



## jadkkd (Aug 8, 2007)

The J100 is a just shy of 33 ft. So yes it is a bigger boat and even Garry Hoyt at Alerion admits the J100 is a quicker boat. With all the variable winds of New england I think a person will get more sailing time on the J100. So here I go rethinking my position and leaning towards the J100. Actually sailing the 2 boats will help.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

For me in the NW< ie puget sound, with varible winds, a J100 would win hands down. I've looked at both, not sailed either, but the J100 looks weekendable, better interior options, along with faster, some possible 1D racing depending upon how many are local etc. Altho, I would probably jump to a 105 personally if looking at a 100. Those can be found used for a bit less cost if that is an option, ie use. New would obviously be more $$.

Marty


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

Here's a difference that may merit some consideration. The J-100 has vitrually no exterior teak whereas the Alerion has what I would consider a lot of exterior teak. 

Also, on a head to head comparison, The J-100 has more in common with the Alerion 33 than the Alerion 28. Both are gorgeous. Last I checked, a new J-100 was about $100k and the Alerion 33 around $250k.


----------



## jadkkd (Aug 8, 2007)

A new J100 is more like $145-150,000 sailaway. Your close on the alerion 33. The alerion 28 is around $120,000. Alot of the j100's have teak toerails. Although some work, some exterior teak looks pretty nice. Gotta make the wife happy as well. Thanks


----------



## jadkkd (Aug 8, 2007)

Having never sailed a "J" before. Wouldn't the alerion 28 be a much easier singlehanded or "sail with the wife" boat? Most times you see a 'J" there are 3 or 4 people on the rail. I'm not sure I've seen many "J"'s with cockpit cushions.


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

J Boats really have a broad range. They are best known for the racers, but they have made some cruisy stuff too, like the J/34c in the photo below.

The 100 is a performance daysailor and I've sailed against one in New Orleans a few times. It's reasonably quick. The Alerion certainly won't be as fast or as nimble, but I've heard it sails well and is very mannerly.










If I was looking for a daysailor, I would still choose the Alerion.


----------



## jadkkd (Aug 8, 2007)

From that picture the "J" looks like the perfect boat. Some racing would be fun and interesting but a sail with the wife is an option as well.


----------



## jadkkd (Aug 8, 2007)

I did get on a J100 this weekend. Although we didn't get to sail it, it was a very impressive looking and feeling boat. Comfortable huge cockpit, great lines and sleak looking. Can't wait to sail one.


----------



## jadkkd (Aug 8, 2007)

Sailed a J100 this weekend. I was puzzled by the fact that there wasn't anyplace for any foot leverage when at the tiller when sitting on the coaming. You can only put your feet on top of the cockpit seat.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The foot placement as you mention, ie you sitting on the combing/feet on the seat, is the same for my jeanneau. It was teh same for my stepdads Glen-L 21 he built, and just about every other boat I have been on. While sitting on the seats, there is many times actual foot rests. 

Marty


----------

